# Classic sammy



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

No one has posted in here in awhile so classic sammy saturday. Fried bologna American cheese dukes and mustard. Tasty as always


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Delicious


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

had a friend of mine one time when i served fried bologna and he asked why i cut wedges in my bologna. i said, "you ain't never fried bologna, have you." lol.
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> had a friend of mine one time when i served fried bologna and he asked why i cut wedges in my bologna. i said, "you ain't never fried bologna, have you." lol.
> jack


Just keeping it 'round....no schlitz!









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m not a pickle lover. However, there’s something about “Wickles” brand pickles on a bologna Sammy. Currently my favorite brand bologna is the stuff in the Walmart deli called German Brand Bologna. This post made me go buy pickles and bologna!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

fried bologna with a fried egg on top and a spoon of salsa is my breakfast at least once a month.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Now that a bologna sammich.


----------

